# PowerDrive v2



## samo13 (Jan 19, 2013)

Has anyone installed a switch on their PowerDrive with I-pilot to be able to work off the remote and pedals? Also over the summer I noticed the spot lock feature is pretty erratic when trying to keep on points, is this normal operation or am I missing something?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Might want to post this over in the electronics section.
There are some pretty savvy guys who visit over there. They helped me a lot.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I contacted MK regarding my erratic SL and they sent me a replacement which cured the problem.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Two things: First, my spot lock works great. Tip top.
Second, are you trying to install both the foot pedal AND THE REMOTE? I don't that's possible....that it's one OR the other.
But I've been wrong before.
If you don't mind my asking, why do you still want the foot pedal? The foot pedal on the Powerdrive has to be the worst of its kind. It's design is terrible.


----------



## samo13 (Jan 19, 2013)

berkshirepresident said:


> Two things: First, my spot lock works great. Tip top.
> Second, are you trying to install both the foot pedal AND THE REMOTE? I don't that's possible....that it's one OR the other.
> But I've been wrong before.
> If you don't mind my asking, why do you still want the foot pedal? The foot pedal on the Powerdrive has to be the worst of its kind. It's design is terrible.


I must have something going on with mine I’ll get in contact with MK. I want to be able to switch from using the remote when I’m trolling and the foot pedal while I’m casting. Trying to fish and make adjustments with the remote is just inconvenient.


----------



## samo13 (Jan 19, 2013)

crappiedude said:


> Might want to post this over in the electronics section.
> There are some pretty savvy guys who visit over there. They helped me a lot.


Any idea how to move a thread? I’m kind of new to this posting thing


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Not really, I'd just start a new thread.


----------

